# Happy Halloween!



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I gave my snails a Halloween treat.


----------



## Johnny1014 (Oct 31, 2015)

Cool! Is it safe for all fish? I want do this.....I have a community tank, mollies, Cory,snails, danio

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Pumpkin is safe for fish. Plecos love it.

I scrubbed the rind well before putting it in. You can peel it if you're concerned about pesticides.

I left the jack o lantern in for only a few hours and kept an eye on it, in case anything got trapped in it. 

Then I removed it, cut it up, and froze it. So I can feed pieces of it later.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like it's laughing because the snails are tickly. :hihi:


----------



## husain_q8 (Dec 27, 2015)

hi, very good pic what is the camera use?


----------

